# Implantation Bleeding???



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi ladies,

What are your experiences with implantation spotting/bleeding? Basically, I am 10 PT (2 embryos transferred two days after EC). I am having random cramps and a bit of spotting, is this the start of AF? Would implantation bleeding have already taken place?

xxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Dreambaby


Sorry i have no experience of implantation spotting just wanted to say good luck! I am only 4 days past a 2 day transfer. Good luck and i hope that this is a good sign for you


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I had a really tiny bit of spotting and then some yukky light pink gushiness on day 10....and I got my   this morning! What a lovely Valentines day present!  

I read that spotting between days 8 and 10 after ET is optimum implantation time...but who's to say - we are all different aren't we?!

Good luck Dreambaby! xx


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

littlemin this two-week wait is a not for the faint hearted, thats for sure! I coped well in the first week but totally fell apart this weekend and today am feeling really fragile, I've got quite a bit of cramping going on and sore boobs, so preparing for my period to come. My clinic has told me that the progesterone we take (I'm taking crinone) actually stops your period from starting while it supports the uterus so will just have to wait for the blood test result on Thursday. Wishing you all the very best and hope you get a BFP!!! (I had 2 embryos transferred day 2)

dawnie1704 AMAZING!!!!!! And on Valentines Day!!!!!! Couldnt be more perfect could it! WOW I am so happy for you, thats a dream come true!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS xxxx


----------



## ladyh (Jun 16, 2010)

Dreambaby2011 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> What are your experiences with implantation spotting/bleeding? Basically, I am 10 PT (2 embryos transferred two days after EC). I am having random cramps and a bit of spotting, is this the start of AF? Would implantation bleeding have already taken place?
> 
> xxx


 ME too. I retied to post reply but not where where it ended up, hence doing it this way: am also 10dpt 2dt, got spotting this morning...driving me loopy, thinking might bite the bullet & test tomoro


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Dreambaby I think you are confused I got my BFP this morning!!  

That's th 2ww sending you nuts!    

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness - see - I am LOSING my mind!!!


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I sympathise I really do! 

Best wishes xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I spotted and cramped throughout the 2ww and I had 2 embies put back. I ended up witha BFP and have a son.  I know it doesn't sound very nice, but my clinic told me that the spotting and cramping could have been my body getting rid of the embie that didin't make it.  He is nice and cosy in embie heaven now : )

Good luck.

x


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

It sure is hard to ready our bodies, I go from happy to sad in a second, right now I just have to get through these next few days and one way or another life will go on .... so for now, I have to just be positive and believe, until I know differently. Thank-you ladies, I know each and every one of us is praying so hard for our dreams to come true xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Morning Ladies, well there is a bit more than what could be described as implantation bleeding going on with me, this morning I actually had fresh blood, about a teaspoon full so I am guessing its all over. Its stopped for now, but will probably start again in the next few hours. I just feel so numb, shock I think, was hoping this was going to be our time, last year we had a BFN so this will be the second. Oh well ladies, keep positive and I am wishing you all the best


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

Thinking of you dreambaby - I'll say a little prayer and keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

dreambaby sending you lots of    I will keep my fingers crossed that its not all over


----------



## Lady S (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies...

Im a newie this site so you will have to bear with me!.  I had ET 13 days ago...Started bleeding yesterday, im persuming its not implantation as its more than spotting?  
x


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

If it's light pinky or more browny than usual then this could be a good sign...
Don't give up yet Lady S! xx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I found this page useful for calming me down during my 2ww... 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

xx


----------



## Lady S (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks littlemin....

bleeding more than before!!!!....will just have to see how it goes...Nurse just said to take test friday instead of sunday, but i think i know the outcome    

xxx


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Lady S I really do understand how you feel, first thing this morning I had a small bleed, then nothing till late this afternoon, seems my body is playing a cruel game with me, I know it is more than spotting and more than implantation so feeling pretty devastated.... sending you a big hug xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lady S (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi dreambaby2011

hope your doin ok!.  All i keep thinking is to keep my chin up, but now its a full on period!. Is this is first cycle?,  it was for me...I was always hoping id be one of the lucky ones.  When are you due to take your test?  

Ive been on google for hours just to see if i could actually get any good news about all this!. 

Big Hugs Back!! xxx


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Lady S

I am on a full period now too, have cried so many tears, its just so damn hard isnt it? There is no understanding as to why it works for some and not for others, even when doing everything by the book! We are still going to go for our blood test tomorrow, just to finalise the treatment. This was our second IVF attempt, first one was last year in June and we got a BFN. I have endometriosis and only the left ovary responds to treatment, we only got 3 eggs this time, all three fertilised and we have 2 embryos transferred on day 2. I just dont get it at all! Everything was looking so promising. 

How are you feeling today? When do you test? I really pray we have a miraculous turn around in events, is it too much to still hope for a BFP?

Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlemin (May 28, 2010)

I'll say a prayer for both of you! It's not all over yet girls. Try to stay positive xx Big hugs


----------



## Lady S (Feb 15, 2011)

Ohhh Dreambaby, im sorry hunni...stay hopefull is all i can say, but as im in the same position, i know exactly how you feel. Make sure you let me know how you get on. 

Ive cried so much that i dont actually think there anything left to cry. DH has been a sweetie, all he can do at the mo is hug me.  Ive come back into work today and breaking the news to everyone is just as hurtfull. 

I was due to do my test on sunday but as im bleeding they put me forward for friday.  Miracles do happen hun, or so they say?  

This was my first attemp at ICSI, all was reasonably well...And like you, they only retrieved 3 eggs, 3 fertilised and 2 transfered back on day 3...I thought my luck was in and i would end up with twins (being a twin myself).  At the moment im thinking will this ever happen.  I cant conceive naturally as i had fluid on tubes and now both divided (3 months prior to this they told me there was nothing wrong at all!). Take about an emotional rollercoaster!.  

I think im just waiting for fridays test to put closure on it then look forward to round 2


Littlemin, 
Thanks for saying a prayer, i can say im a religious person but to be honest there must be something somewhere who can look down and give us this helping hand we so need. 

Hug right back at ya!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

